# [SOLVED] Cannot access my modem's config page.



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello,
I would be REALLY grateful if anyone could help me solve my problem.

I've tried all IP's that could be... 192.168.1.1 ,etc. , etc.

No luck 

Of course I am behind a router but even though I tried the same with connecting directly, it showed my gateway to be 78.56.191.254 which didn't work at all ( but was ping-able ).

I restarted router and computer several times as well as switched form router to direct connection which brought no luck as well.

Any ideas?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cannot access my modem's config page.*

What type of modem is it? There's typically not a lot of user changeable options in available in the modem interface especially if it's from your ISP.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Cannot access my modem's config page.*



JMPC said:


> What type of modem is it? There's typically not a lot of user changeable options in available in the modem interface especially if it's from your ISP.


I'm afraid I do not know what kind of modem is it and yeah, because it is from my ISP.

Reason why i want to configure it is because 2 sockets from my Comtrend WAP5813n router are reserved for IPTV and i want them to be normal Ethernet sockets for internet access, and I was told that it is possible by configuring the modem.

Any ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Cannot access my modem's config page.*

The make and model of the router and modem would be useful to post


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Cannot access my modem's config page.*

Who is the isp


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Cannot access my modem's config page.*



joeten said:


> The make and model of the router and modem would be useful to post


The router info is above, but I just pulled out the modem out of the little box ion the wall... There's absolutely no information on it, it's entirely ISP's, all it's got is my ISP's logo.


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Cannot access my modem's config page.*



joeten said:


> Who is the isp


https://www.manoteo.lt/
I am guessing it's one of the Telecom branches.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access my modem's config page.*

If you got the same ip address via the router and the modem it means your router is in bridge mode and not doing NAT. You need it doing NAT to be able to get multiple devices connected to the internet.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Cannot access my modem's config page.*

Sorry but that is of no real help I have no skills with the language


----------



## BUCHANKO (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Cannot access my modem's config page.*

I have got this fixed by knowing a non-standartd admin/admin login but a
root/pass login from one of the workers in an informal call, he said "I'm not supposed to know that and I should forget about it after I change those two sockets".

Thanks for trying to help guys !


----------

